# My first T. blondi setup!



## tabor (Aug 11, 2008)

Well, it's not as fancy as robc's but she seems to be thriving. Drinking a ton, and just ate her first meal, which I will post a video of later. Let me know what you think  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItK7V86tu14


----------



## robc (Aug 11, 2008)

tabor said:


> Well, it's not as fancy as robc's but she seems to be thriving. Drinking a ton, and just ate her first meal, which I will post a video of later. Let me know what you think
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItK7V86tu14


Great cage bro :clap: I have to point out one myth, T.Blondi's will use all the space you give them, mine do not spend 99% of there time in the burrow. Mine come out frequently and hunt there food, I am not saying they do not need a burrow.....but they spend a lot of time in there burrow because most have them in a light filled room. I do believe the larger tank is much better for breeding. I would suggest at least a 20 long when she gets bigger and it will also limit falls, you did a great job on this set-up and you should be proud. I also have a female Blondi in a 20 gal long. I keep mine at 84 degrees during the day and 77 degrees during the night. The moss you have I would take out, I used it for a while but noticed it molded underneat the moss, Isopods are a great thing to put in your tank (I have 60 per tank). Make sure the gravel you mixed in with the substrate isn't sharp so she doesn't get injured while burrowing (if she does, mine never burrow). But bro you did good:clap: :clap: :clap: .....rob


----------



## tabor (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks robc, my goal was to atleast make the entire cage feel like a burrow. If she wouldn't have used what I threw in there as a premade burrow I was going to add A ALOT more substrate, but as it stands she seems super content. 

Each night she comes out, drink for about an hour and then climb the cork bark to the top of her burrow. She hasn't tried to scale any walls or hang from the roof thank goodness. 

I will see how the moss does, I was thinking of pulling it and adding in something else, be it another pothos clipping or something dry for her to mess around with.

She's finishing off her first meal right now... i just HOPE she is a tidy eater or else im going to have a heck of a time cleaning out her burrow.

Also, I have not been flicked by hairs yet, she seems fairly docile in the department, she much rather spin around and go into an intimidating position than flick hairs it seems.

Either way I am pumped and hope her molt (shes only about 8-9") right now, goes well when it does happen. Before i went to mostly scorps I kept 30 or so species of T's and never had a problem with molts. I live in a really really humid place so that helps some. Just wish those darn isopods would have got here today.

Have you experimented adding anything else to the cage? Like a few earthworms or something? Seems like they would make a good cleaning crew, but they also have their own food needs and doubt scraps would satisfy them.


----------



## Tarantula_man94 (Aug 11, 2008)

nice setup


----------



## tabor (Aug 12, 2008)

First meal, bigger mouse than I had planned on but it is all they had. She seemed to handle it just fine:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojMmarsT5oI


----------



## tabor (Aug 12, 2008)

Well, I haven't given a name to an invert, or any of my pets, in over 8 years. She will be the first I name:

Leto, a Titaness, became mother of Apollo and Artemis. Gotta love greek mythology :clap:


----------



## robc (Aug 12, 2008)

tabor said:


> First meal, bigger mouse than I had planned on but it is all they had. She seemed to handle it just fine:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojMmarsT5oI


I wouldn't feed her mice all the time, but at least yuor T is big enought to take a larger mouse I feed my Blondi's a mouse before breeding and maybe 1-2 times a year for a little variaty but I would have her diet mainlt consist of Dubia's. Here is my huge female eating a mouse...it is a video:

*Feeding video-If you do not like live feedings of mice do not click the link, I put this warning up in respect of the members...there are also feeding pic links to.....rob*

*Video:*

http://s234.photobucket.com/albums/...=view&current=FemaleBlondi2eatingvideo_02.flv


----------



## tabor (Aug 12, 2008)

Yeah the mouse was just sort of a "let's see if she will eat it" dubias will definitely be a staple, maybe an anole thrown in for variety. 

I still await the day she gets big enough to eat a baby chicken ;P

edit: start using youtube rob, the upload might take longer but its worth it!


----------



## robc (Aug 12, 2008)

tabor said:


> Yeah the mouse was just sort of a "let's see if she will eat it" dubias will definitely be a staple, maybe an anole thrown in for variety.
> 
> I still await the day she gets big enough to eat a baby chicken ;P
> 
> edit: start using youtube rob, the upload might take longer but its worth it!


I will be for my tutorials, but for smaller stuff I use photobucket, plus all of my pics and video's are in photobucket.....Make sure you feed your dubias a good diet also, what tyhey eat your T eats.....rob


----------



## HKronos (Aug 12, 2008)

Loved both your videos, thanks for sharing them guys!  

Dont have much to contribute other than I am hoping to find myself a T blondi soon preferably captive raising one perhaps, but had ordered a monolithic female from Todd years ago but had sold it away. (Though am not satisfyed either with having just one Lasiodora atm.)


----------



## robc (Aug 12, 2008)

HKronos said:


> Loved both your videos, thanks for sharing them guys!
> 
> Dont have much to contribute other than I am hoping to find myself a T blondi soon preferably captive raising one perhaps, but had ordered a monolithic female from Todd years ago but had sold it away. (Though am not satisfyed either with having just one Lasiodora atm.)


Let me know when you want one, I will find you a nice female....rob


----------



## HKronos (Aug 12, 2008)

robc said:


> Let me know when you want one, I will find you a nice female....rob


Thanks, I sure will!


----------



## Tuwin (Aug 12, 2008)

I was looking into a T. blondi for my next purchase but i decided to go with a L. parahybana instead.


----------



## tabor (Aug 12, 2008)

Tuwin said:


> I was looking into a T. blondi for my next purchase but i decided to go with a L. parahybana instead.


Equally good choice, I love parahybana, they are always out in the open


----------



## tabor (Aug 15, 2008)

Tricked out the T. blodni cage a little, tried to make a jungle like canopy for her, most of the foliage is at the top so she still has room to explore, I also added isopods for a cleanup crew:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBcFfWeN5NU


----------



## robc (Aug 15, 2008)

tabor said:


> Tricked out the T. blodni cage a little, tried to make a jungle like canopy for her, most of the foliage is at the top so she still has room to explore, I also added isopods for a cleanup crew:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xBcFfWeN5NU


Good mods, also if you want more humidity put a piece of plexiglass over the top except a 3-4" stip....this will hold humidity in.


----------



## tabor (Aug 15, 2008)

robc said:


> Good mods, also if you want more humidity put a piece of plexiglass over the top except a 3-4" stip....this will hold humidity in.


I don't really need that because I live in FL. INSIDE it is 60% humidity already lol. Humidity has never been an issue with me.


----------



## ensldspaez (Aug 15, 2008)

Tabor I love your new setup and your video's are great thanks for sharing I told my bro you dont need a 100 gal tank for a t blondi but he keeps insisting so I will show him this!!! I am such a Tabor fan keep them coming!! (also a Robc fan!!)
Stacey


----------



## robc (Aug 15, 2008)

ensldspaez said:


> Tabor I love your new setup and your video's are great thanks for sharing I told my bro you dont need a 100 gal tank for a t blondi but he keeps insisting so I will show him this!!! I am such a Tabor fan keep them coming!! (also a Robc fan!!)
> Stacey


You don't need a 100gal for a Blondi, but it will very much appreciate it...


----------

